# Anyone tried plastering a wall?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I have, for the first time and I take my hat off to all you plasterers out there - it really is a art. You've all seen the DIY docs on the telly where the plasterer comes along and with a few blobs of plaster splatted onto to the wall and a couple of long sweeping arcs with his trowel you see a lovely flat wall.

I tried it a couple of weekends ago, bought myself a new bucket, a stainless steel hawk, a stainless steel trowel, plaster and one of those long whisking/mixer thingies that you have to have for mixing plaster - it was a great yellow colour too so I had to have it. I reckoned I looked pretty cool standing at the checkout - I must had looked quite proffessional with all this kit. :roll:

I got home, read the instructions on the back of the plaster but after three lines I got bored and just ripped the top of the bag open and started, water in bucket, sprinkle some plaster in the water, attach mixer thingy to drill and turn drill on, turn drill off straight away and set it to a lower speed, clean up splatter and turn drill on again, stop drill again and clean up splatter, decide to start drill up again with the mixer thingy IN the plaster this time rather than just putting it in when it's already going at a zillion revs per minute.

I finaly got what I thought was a good mix of plaster so down with the drill and straight upstairs with my bucket of plaster, hawk and trowel, I loaded as much plaster onto the hawk as I could, sliced a nice lump of plaster off and threw it at the wall just like they do on the telly, the trouble is that on the telly, it stays on the wall and doesn't bounce back off the wall and onto the floor, mmmm, a tad too wet then.

Back down stairs and put it all back in the bucket and add a bit more plaster to thicken it up a bit, oh just a bit more then, and a little bit more for luck - that should do. Back up stairs to load the hawk up with the thicker mix of plaster, I picked the trowel up and placed it into the bucket to load the hawk up only to be met by this metalic 'clang' as the trowel met this solidified block of plaster - how the hell can plaster go off between me picking the bucket up and going upstairs  :x

Back to B&Q for another bag of plaster.

You will be pleased to know that I now have a lovely flat wall of which I can be proud of but that was one hell of a journey to go through to get it right but it was great fun - I think :wink:

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

funny tale Graham



> I got home, read the instructions on the back of the plaster but after three lines I got bored


they always say dont add more plaster to the mix for a reason :wink: once that chemical reaction has started............. 

ive seen some decent plasterers in action, impressive stuff 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You're a brave man Graham - plastering takes more skill than you think. I get a man in and stick to my plumbing


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I have a golden rule in DIY...If it's a big job and it's going to start off wet and go hard...leave it to the professionals :roll: :lol:

You're a braver man than I for trying Graham - congrats on getting through it relatively unscathed!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

One word for you Graham drylining


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Graham  . I found doing a ceiling easier for some reason and everything seems to be in the mix. A plant spray of water on the dry surface seems to help stick.

As for plaster going off too fast; I remember as a teenager seeing some builders deciding who was going to do the honours and pee in the plaster as they mixed it - supposedly it slowed it down :wink: .


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

It's one trade I won't try, I have replaced my Kitchen, Bathroom, done plumbing, electrics, some of the building work... but plastering no way. I have found an excellent plasterer who is very very reasonable so I let him do it... Very brave and well done.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Graham,

Here are some more DIY projects you could turn your hand too. I especially like the "expanding foam" one - had me in stitches the first time I read it and the "Saniflow" one is funny too. :lol:

http://www.diyfaq.org.uk/humour.html

Incidentally the website is a mine of useful DIY information.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I put browning up once - that was enough. :wink: I can scrim now. 

We just had every single internal wall re-skimmed in our place (5 bed victorian) plus a lot of the original cornicing patched in. huge job. It took 6 men 10 days and cost plenty, but the net effect is brilliant - all new wiring channels and plumbing pipes etc gone; all nice smoooth surfaces for re-painting. A lot of mess too, but we are full of respect for the art of plastering.

Best left to the experts. Add the cost of materials and tools purchased; the time taken to visit B&Q twice; the time and frustration of failiure; thne the approx Â£150K a day cost of a skilled plasterer starts looking cost effective.

As for painting new plaster.......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> ... approx *Â£150K *a day cost of a skilled plasterer


How do I get a job? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway, I've tried plastering and if it anything above a couple of sq foot I leave it to Lou's brother-in law. Ex fighter pilot turned plasterer  and one of the best plasterers I've seen.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Tried once for 30 minutes, then called an expert :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> As for painting new plaster.......


50/50 water to paint for a key coat - the plaster will absorb most of the water. Then 2 or 3 good coats on top...but it's presumably too late now :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > As for painting new plaster.......
> ...


Go to a Crown Decorators Centre and buy their "Obliterating Emulsion" it is designed to be put straight on new plaster and can even be put on damp plaster as it is breathable, amazing stuff, you can then put a coat of whatever you want on top.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> I put browning up once - that was enough. :wink: I can scrim now.
> 
> We just had every single internal wall re-skimmed in our place (5 bed victorian) plus a lot of the original cornicing patched in. huge job. It took 6 men 10 days and cost plenty, but the net effect is brilliant - all new wiring channels and plumbing pipes etc gone; all nice smoooth surfaces for re-painting. A lot of mess too, but we are full of respect for the art of plastering.
> 
> Best left to the experts. Add the cost of materials and tools purchased; the time taken to visit B&Q twice; the time and frustration of failiure; thne the approx Â£150K a day cost of a skilled plasterer starts looking cost effective...


I must admit that it was daunting to begin with especially with all the cock up's :roll: but I would now have no hesitation in doing it again, this was after all the first stud wall I had ever plastered (as well as built) and you can't tell the difference between the existing walls and the wall which I have done. I'm sure that a pro would be able to do this far quicker than me but after it was finished and painted, I had a great sense of acheivement and something that I can say I'm proud of.



garyc said:


> ...As for painting new plaster.......


I used a sealer letting the plaster dry out for a week and then 3 coats of emulsion letting each coat dry out first before the next one applied.

I finished installing all the woodwork over the weekend too which consisted of 10" deep skirting throughout the room plus architrave(sp?) around all windows and doors and a new door hung for the new wash area which I finished tiling a couple of weeks ago - oh, and plumbed in the new toilet and wash basin. :roll:

Those bits went fine :wink:

Graham


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

did you unibond the wall first Graham? may have been why it didnt take when you threw it :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Your toilet went fine then Graham? Was it a Saniflow?: http://www.diyfaq.org.uk/humour.html#saniflo


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

John-H said:


> Your toilet went fine then Graham? Was it a Saniflow?: http://www.diyfaq.org.uk/humour.html#saniflo


No! :lol: :lol:

The 'foam' article was a cracker - I can picture the expression on the wifes face now :lol:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

ronin said:


> did you unibond the wall first Graham? may have been why it didnt take when you threw it :wink:


Unibonded and all joints filled and taped - it was down to the mix I'm sure of that now.

Graham


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

It is in art form. A new trowel is not so good - they are much better when worn in and the edge is keen - plasterers guard theirs very carefully. You also need to 'polish' the surface when nearly set to get the final finish, slightly wet and the trowel is said to 'sing' as it goes over the surface removing the moisture and fine fil the plaster 'sweats' as it sets.

Very satisfying when it works, PITA when it doesn't.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

jdn said:


> It is in art form. A new trowel is not so good - they are much better when worn in and the edge is keen - plasterers guard theirs very carefully. You also need to 'polish' the surface when nearly set to get the final finish, slightly wet and the trowel is said to 'sing' as it goes over the surface removing the moisture and fine fil the plaster 'sweats' as it sets.
> 
> Very satisfying when it works, PITA when it doesn't.


Ooh that sounds fine  . Do you know anything about peeing into the plaster mix to make it last longer?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Don't quote me but I think urine / urea retard setting of lime plasters and not gypsum based plasters.

Might make an interesting experiment though.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It was about thirty years ago and the plaster was pink I think but I may be wrong. I remember being amazed at the speed of the plasterer doing a huge radius cove in single perfect sweeps with not a line left behind and as smooth as a baby's.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > As for painting new plaster.......
> ...


Oh i was aware of all the tricks (pva+water wash, 50.50 water cheap contract paint etc) it was just the sheer amount to do that was daunting for me.

5 beds
2 recept
kitchen
2 bathrooms
2 hallways
3 stairways

...every wall new plaster , every ceiling new plaster , plus all victorian cornices, picture rails, skirtings, arcitraves etc.

..so I got in the pros. Only just paid bill for halls/stairs/bannisters/wood work - took two men 25 man-days.  At Â£80 per man day, I could not have done it in my spare time. they used cheap contract for wash and ceiling bases, then various Farrow and Ball to our choices, to finish. Looks stunning - no way I could get that finish in that time.

Plus I hate DIY. Life is too short, time is too tight.

Glad Grahams project came good though.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes but whilst your back was turned they will have been peeing in the plaster  :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Gary, my project is tiny in comparison to what you have had done and there is no way that I would have attempted all that on a DIY basis - I don't think I would have survived. :lol:

I have a completion date in my mind of next Wednesday and it's looking good so far - famous last words. :wink:

Graham


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Gary, my project is tiny in comparison to what you have had done and there is no way that I would have attempted all that on a DIY basis - I don't think I would have survived. :lol:
> 
> I have a completion date in my mind of next Wednesday and it's looking good so far - famous last words. :wink:
> 
> Graham


Sure that you will be fine Graham.

...trying to think of the name of builder that Basil employed in Fawlty Towers - to move a door and put up a couple of studs walls.

edit:

:lol: @john. Is pissing in plaster akin to adding lager to batter mixture for pancakes? That extra 'pro' touch?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> ...trying to think of the name of builder that Basil employed in Fawlty Towers - to move a door and put up a couple of studs walls.


O'Riley (the bad) and Mr Stubs (the good). I watched it the other night, what a corker. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ...trying to think of the name of builder that Basil employed in Fawlty Towers - to move a door and put up a couple of studs walls.
> ...


I liked the ending where Basil walks off with determination and the gnome under his arm! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Watched it last night. Wonderful antidote to the weekend's sporting woes.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

My my how your skills have progressed.
If my senile old brain is working at present, i ask myself is this the same person who once asked for info on how to paint a garage floor.  :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> My my how your skills have progressed.
> If my senile old brain is working at present, i ask myself is this the same person who once asked for info on how to paint a garage floor.  :lol:


Mmmm, nearly.

Not 'How to' but with 'What'. i.e. with what type of paint or resin.

That job is done - with special thanks to Jonah - and is still looking good.

I tell you what though Granny, 10/10 for your memory recall. :wink: :lol:

Graham


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Ahhhh so i'm not ready for the knackers yard yet then.(for knackers yard ,read, old peoples home) :twisted:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> Ahhhh so i'm not ready for the knackers yard yet then.(for knackers yard ,read, old peoples home) :twisted:


Nah! Well if you are then I certainly am. :wink:

Graham


----------

